# Three Issues with DBSTalk



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

1. My custom user title was mysteriously reverted back to "Hall of Fame" and I can't change it. What happened? 

2. I miss the jump list on the main page. Please put it back.

3. What happened to the weather feature on the main page? I used it a lot.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

1) Don't know what happened but you should be able to change it now.

2) Scott said he'll look into putting it back 

3) The weather hack was server intence and sometimes didn't work properly so it was removed.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Hey Nick!

1) I don't know what happened there. 

2) I am trying to put it back in but its not working. I will have to really sit down and figure how to get it back in. (I used it a lot too and now I miss it.

3) The weather was slowing down the front page greatly (especiallty if it could not retrieve the weather for your area) so I removed it from the homepage.

You can still get your weather from http://www.dbstalk.com/weather.php
I will put a link on Monday to the weather.

Sorry its been a hectic few days around here I have not been around too much.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

I'd like to say I like not having the weather on the front page. It never worked right for me and it always took so long to load. I almost never visited the page because of it.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

It probably switched back to Hall of Fame due to the forums going down that one day.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

The weather is definitely not returning to the front page. It was too much of a problem


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Yeah, well, I can get weather from many other places. It was just so darn handy. And, James F, I don't give a rip if you don't like the weather, I do and _that's_ what counts. As I always like to say... "Bad weather is better than no weather at all!" 

Now, what about my 'Custom User Text' option? Several attempts to change yesterday and today and new text still doesn't take. What gives? Did my subscription expire?


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Nick try changing your title again.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nick _
> *<snip>*


Why do you need the weather anyway Nick? You know damn well its going to be hot and muggy in the summer...


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

test

<edit>
no change yet :shrug:


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Nick I honestly don't know what to tell ya. :shrug:


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Nick,

I've been working on this. It seems that there is a glitch in your account that won't allow you the option to change your own user title. Everyone else's accounts with over 1500 messages seem to be working fine. 

I will continue to work on this but in the meantime we can change your usertitle manually if you like.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Nick,

Just to keep you updated. I've been asking around to see if anyone else is having this problem. A few other VB forums have seen this but they said it disappeared when they upgrade the VB software. 

So, I guess we are stuck until we upgrade the forum software which should be soon. Hang in there buddy.


----------

